# محاضرات للدكتور ابراهيم الفقي



## eyadamk (26 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

تاليا محاضرات للدكتور ابراهيم الفقي ... 

http://hosted.filefront.com/wowno2005


----------



## mena01234 (5 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووور كنت ابحث عنها فعلا


----------



## aly_moh (6 يونيو 2006)

جارى التحميل
علي محمد


----------



## aboeysa (7 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخي بس الموقع ده ممل في التنزيل , ولم أستطيع استخدام اي برنامج تحميل معه


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (8 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على محاضرات الدكتور ابراهيم الفقى


----------



## الساحق الماحق (12 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aboeysa (12 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً بس لو سمحت ارفعهم على اي موقع رفع تاني ( يكون يدعم برامج التحميل مثل Megaupload & Uploading & up4world & RapidShare & SendSpace ) 

ومشكور أخي على مجهودك الرائع .


----------



## imran (18 يونيو 2006)

*تسلم*

مشكور على هذه المحاظرات والله اني ابحث عنهن بكل الاماكن والله كلامه من ذهب والله:67:


----------



## زينة مدني (30 يوليو 2008)

ارجو من الاخوان الذين تمكنو من تنزيل محاضرات للدكتور ابراهيم الفقي ارسالها الي كرسالة خاصة عن طريق الملتقى لتعذر حصولي عليها
مع الشكر و التقدير


----------



## eng_houssam (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم وشكراً لك أخي على هذه المحاضرات ولكن هل لك أن تعرفنا ولو باختصار شديد من هو الدكتور ابراهيم
وثانيا الرجاء منك أخي أن ترفع المحاضرات على موقع آخر لأنني لم أجد أي رابط في هذا الموقع


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير لكن لم يتم التحميل عندي


----------



## م محمد كرم (8 يناير 2009)

* مشكورا جدا اخونا الكريم*


----------



## ابونور سمور (9 يناير 2009)

مشكورين على الملفات والمحاضرات المفيده


----------

